# Bow Tuning Book



## pierfish (Sep 24, 2009)

Newbie looking for a little help! Is there any good books that teach you how to setup and tune your bow? Unfortunately I didn't have the luxury of being taught by my father or relative so I need to learn myself. Thanks for the help in advance! :darkbeer:


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Do a search for" Easton Tuning and Maintance Guide." It might even be a sticky here.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

X2 on the Easton Guide

It's one of the stickies at the top of this forum


----------



## pierfish (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks fellas, I will check it out!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*tuning*

maybe the maker of your bow has a guide, leearl has a god dvd, hoyt thompson had a dvd. larry weiss, for a hoyt there is a sticky on them. many sourcess


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Bill Winke of Petersons Bowhunting just released a book
"SETTING UP THE PERFECT HUNTING BOW" available through intermedia.com store; for only $14.00 I got it and am very happy


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

SARASR said:


> Bill Winke of Petersons Bowhunting just released a book
> "SETTING UP THE PERFECT HUNTING BOW" available through intermedia.com store; for only $14.00 I got it and am very happy


I have seen that book on Amazon. I really want it!


----------

